# Queen Cells!



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

40/42 take, hard to see all the cells with the bees all over them.


----------



## The Soap Pixie (Mar 15, 2010)

What does this mean? I'm a new beek.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

It means he has a bum load of queens.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

It means he's insanely good at what he's doing


----------



## The Soap Pixie (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh, lol! 

I looked at this wrong yesterday. I promise I wasn't drinking.


----------

